# Mirror in Tank?



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello

Just began restocking the Angels. We have a medium striped Angel survivor in the tank. We bought a new Angel approximately the same size and the established fish is uber aggressive. 

We created hiding places with ceramic plant pots and vegetation, but the aggressive Angel just won't leave him alone.

I was wondering if I put a small mirror in or on the outside of the tank, would that divert the attention of an aggressive fish? Could an Angel hurt his face/lips like that?

Any other ideas?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I think it's a hit or miss, I've stuck a mirror in front of the tank before and eventually the angels kinda just ignored it.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

*Other options?*

Okay, this is awful but I need something else for the Angel to chase rather than this very pretty Gold Marble Pearl. Can someone suggest something, other than another smaller Angel or two?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

*l*

try small dither fish such as danios, tetras ,guppies


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Will try the tetras. Using the Angel's natural food source makes sense...

Thanks,
k.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You could try adding some Ghost shrimp as well, if the Angel's big enough he/she'll probably chase them for food as well.


----------

